

Interview with Erik Spiekermann: Why are typefaces legally defined as software? - chl
http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASRqPTjuQthTZGQ4YjVtOXJfNGdxbW1xc2N3

======
balding_n_tired
Most people could likely not identify Bodoni or Garamond; few people could not
distinguish the two from each other.

